

Ask HN: Never worked with a boss or a team, how to get the experience? - tttttttttttttt1

Straight out of university I started freelance developing. Over the years, I&#x27;ve always done solo projects, or with one other person. There was never a leader or boss-type.<p>I&#x27;m worried this has left me inexperienced in several fronts:
- how to work on software in a team (not technically, but all the meta stuff around developing)
- how the boss delegates and interacts with his developers
- what is acceptable and not acceptable in a team setting
- what is expected of you (at what point do you ask someone for help)
- how to lead
- etc...<p>These are all fuzzy points for the exact reason I&#x27;m not sure about examples of what I&#x27;m talking about. I&#x27;m afraid this lack of experience will hurt me in the future if I ever end up working as the senior developer in a team, or start a company and have developers to manage.<p>Is this a legitimate concern, and how can I best solve this. Should I take a pay-cut and go work for a normal company for a year, just to see how it works? Are there books that cover this?
======
aytekin
"Straight out of university I started freelance developing."

You have done freelance development. You have seen the worst. You probably
have more experience working with other people than people who only worked in
a single (large) team.

Chill out. They have much to learn from you.

